

Teenage genius takes 23 A-levels in a single year - parenthesis
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/education/education-news/it-was-all-easy-ndash-teenage-genius-takes-23-alevels-in-a-single-year-1521680.html

======
madmanslitany
I'm deeply impressed and I give him a lot of credit for pulling that off, but
does anyone ever know what happens to these kids? I feel like there's a story
every year or two about someone who pulls off some kind of bizarrely difficult
academic feat like this (massive numbers of A's, graduating early, etc.), but
then they're never heard from again and don't seem to show up later in either
the high echelons of academia or industry.

~~~
abthomson
If a child prodigy becomes famous in later life, it's probably not because
they were a child prodigy but for some other reason.

One example I can think of would be
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Wolfram> but I'm fairly certain there
are many others.

~~~
vchakra
Mozart

------
streety
"I'm planning to do CompSci for three years and then train in medicine for
four."

This somewhat surprises me. If you ignore the crazy number of A levels his
grade in Chemistry puts him on shaky ground for Medicine.

[http://www.cam.ac.uk/admissions/undergraduate/courses/medici...](http://www.cam.ac.uk/admissions/undergraduate/courses/medicine/requirements.html)

"For applicants taking three or more science/mathematics subjects at A level
the agreed minimum offer* is three A grades in three science/mathematics A
levels."

"All Colleges strongly prefer applicants to have Chemistry A level."

~~~
kahseng
Maybe if he didn't spend that much time on all the other 23, he would have
aced Chemistry. :) I'm sure he'll do well once he focuses only on medicine.

------
danteembermage
Okay, crazy question; can (relatively) old adults take A-levels? It might be
fun to try to pass tests in things I've never taken formal coursework in like
psychology or European History. I did some snooping for US AP tests and at
first blush it looks as though taking the tests is restricted to high school
students, but perhaps one of the A-levels offering territories is less
restrictive?

~~~
SteveC
You can take them as an adult but you'll have pay for the exams yourself.

------
diN0bot
he has a great attitude and seems quite balanced. he scored well and decided
to aim higher, and then higher and so on. seems like a good natural tendency.

